# Why You Should Register With Us? Registration Is FREE!



## Neutral Singh (Jul 27, 2004)

Welcome to Sikhphilosophy.Net, the most vibrant sikhism community on the WWW.

To be able to use all the features on this board, we require that you register for a member account. Registration is free and only takes a moment to complete and you can start posting messages.

*Benefits of registration:*

1) Ability to contact members here through personal messenger

2) Ability to post messages

3) Ability to keep track of all your posts

4) Access our full board (certain sections of our board are restricted, only members can view these sections) 

and many more!

More importantly, during the weekends and holidays where the traffic to our side are extremely heavy, guests might be forced to registered to view our articles. This is to save whatever bandwidth we have for our valuable members.

Furthermore, Sikhphilosophy.Net will not sell or pass your details on to any third parties without your consent. So start registering here! After completing registeration, remember to post something about yourself at the Introduction section so that our members can say hello to you 

Thank you for visiting us and have a nice day!


----------

